# Price is not a factor, what is the fastest ROAR legal ESC and 17.5 Motor out there?



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

Are they all close to the same? I'm currently using a Mamba Max Pro 1 Cell and a Thunderpower 17.5. Did anyone ever change to different setup from what I have and notice any real power difference? Thanks, in advance!


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

You will get alot of different opions on esc and motors. The one thing everyone will agree on is chassis set up is more important and driving a good line consistently.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

ArlyDude said:


> Are they all close to the same? I'm currently using a Mamba Max Pro 1 Cell and a Thunderpower 17.5. Did anyone ever change to different setup from what I have and notice any real power difference? Thanks, in advance!


not really a electric guy but a few guys at our track have great luck with the tekin rs and 17.5 fantom motor


----------



## RLG Racing (Jan 4, 2012)

Tekin rs pro esc and a D3.5 motor


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

for what kind of racing as there are different pakcages for each kind of racing .. blinky, open speedo dirt, pan car .


----------



## Yukon22 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive seen and had great luck with the tekin rs for esc's.


----------



## getback51 (Jan 9, 2009)

*best motor and ecs*

the best i wood say is d3.5 and thunder power motor and for ecs wood be viper


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

LRP Flow and Putnam Propulsion available at rcspeedshop.com:thumbsup:


----------

